# D800 + 70-200 VR I vs VR II



## Michiyo-Fir (Nov 13, 2012)

I currently own a 70-200 VRI and it's just been an amazing lens on my D7000.  However, around Christmas I'm going to upgrade to a D800.  I keep hearing that the VRII is a lot sharper around the edges and it will show significantly on a D800 due to the amount of detail that it is capable of. 

I do know that the D800 shows a lot of flaws in older, lower end lenses and I'm wondering if anyone is shooting a 70-200 VRI on a D800 and feel that the results are good (as in sharpness, focus speed, vignetting, etc).

I would really rather spend the difference in money on more light stands/soft boxes and 1-2 small strobes if the upgrade isn't an amazingly huge difference.


----------



## Patrice (Nov 13, 2012)

I suggest you wait until January 5 or 6 and then try your VR1 on your new D800. If you don't like the results then you have your answer. 

I am not quite in the same league as you but I went from DX (D200) to FX (D700) and decided to keep my 70-200 VR1. Vignetting - a little bit but vignette control of the camera has it under control. Soft in the corners, a bit if I go pixel peeping, but truthfully, my main subjects are seldom in the corners. They say  VR2 adds 1 stop over VR2, not really, my lens is still 2.8, won't keep fidgeting subjects stay still. Besides, handholding at 1/15 sec at 200 mm (with proper holding technique) is still pretty amazing. Anyway, for me it made no sense to take a thousand dollar hit just to have the newer version. That money got me some other neat toys instead.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 13, 2012)

Patrice said:


> I suggest you wait until January 5 or 6 and then* try your VR1 on your new D800*. If you don't like the results then you have your answer.
> 
> I am not quite in the same league as you but I went from DX (D200) to FX (D700) and decided to keep my 70-200 VR1. Vignetting - a little bit but vignette control of the camera has it under control. Soft in the corners, a bit if I go pixel peeping, but truthfully, my main subjects are seldom in the corners. They say  VR2 adds 1 stop over VR2, not really, my lens is still 2.8, won't keep fidgeting subjects stay still. Besides, handholding at 1/15 sec at 200 mm (with proper holding technique) is still pretty amazing. Anyway, for me it made no sense to take a thousand dollar hit just to have the newer version. That money got me some other neat toys instead.



+1


----------



## manaheim (Nov 13, 2012)

I agree with Patrice and 2Wheel, except... it's really about budget.

The VR2 is way more expensive than the VR1, but also a much better lens.  The VR1 is no slouch, but the VR2 is notably better in almost every way, up to and including the fact that the little foot is removable. 

If you have the money to spend and not worry about it, just go VR2.  If you don't, then certainly evaluate when the camera comes in.

BTW, I have D300 and D800.  I have run the 80-200 2.8, 70-200 2.8 VR1 and VR2 all on the D300 and eventually decided to go with the 70-200 2.8 VR2 which I use on the D800 quite a bit.


----------

